
A long-lost vessel from the 1800s was found by accident as NOAA tested equipment - curtis
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/30/us/shipwreck-1800-noaa-trnd/index.html
======
Someone
I don’t think 2109 or 9012 could be a year in any of the world’s calendar
systems. So, were rudders factor-produced, with serial numbers, or does that
number apply to the ship?

------
jimbo1qaz
I somehow doubt this headline means that "A long-lost vessel from the 1800s
was found by accident, when it became NOAA-tested equipment".

------
jackfoxy
Burning was a common means of disposing of a _prize_
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prize_(law)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prize_\(law\))
by naval forces, privateers, or pirates, when for whatever reason the
victorious force decided manning the prize and sending it to a friendly port
was not practical. Reasons could be some combination of 1) the victor already
was short-crewed 2) the vessel was too damaged by a battle 3) the most
valuable cargo had been transferred at sea to the victor 4) reaching a
friendly port was not practical 5) the economic value of the prize did not
justify sending to port.

So this could have been 1) from the war of 1812 2) US or British operations
against Caribbean pirates in the 1820s 3) a slaver, captured by British or US
naval forces anytime after the war of 1812 4) a Union vessel captured by
Confederate forces or a blockade runner captured by Union forces during the
Civil War.

~~~
jackfoxy
In any event, I think all the relevant naval operations from this era are
documented, but not perhaps well-collated. Pirates on the other hand were not
well-known for documenting their operations. Some archival research may result
in historic candidates for the vessel.

